
Italian 'Old School' politicians are scared by Beppe Grillo: why - giuseppeurso
http://blog.giuseppeurso.net/italian-old-school-politicians-are-scaried-by-beppe-grillo-why/index.html
======
coldtea
Beppe Grillo is not "new school". And "old school" politicians could not care
less about him (except career-wise).

He is just a clown (in the bad sense) that got some of the protest votes of
people for the lack of anything better to vote for.

Politics-wise Italy was been in a downward spiral ever since the seventies.
It's not even politics anymore what they have, it's like a parody of politics,
or a lame soap opera.

